
Female Google engineer says she faced “frequent sexual harassment” - sol_remmy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/03/google-turned-a-blind-eye-to-toxic-bro-culture-lawsuit-says/
======
chapill
>Lee alleges that she was slapped in the face by a drunk male co-worker "for
no apparent reason.

It seems like having drunk co-worker is the problem here. Why does Google
allow drinking at work? That seems like a really bad idea.

~~~
IlPeach
Yeeee, alcohol culture in IT.

